# Hello!



## mauser (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello there!

So, I'm pretty new to this forum... But I'll say a little bit about me 

I absolutely adore small animals, and animals in general! I currently own a dog, 4 guinea pigs, 3 rats and 3 mice (1 satin, 1 long fur and 1 normal fur). Rats and mice are my speciality though! I am currently studying animal care as it is something I am really interested in. I would hopefully like to breed my own mice in the future, once I am more knowledgeable.

Well yeah... that's all for now, I guess!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome the the forum! I'm glad to have you with us, this is a great place for learning about mice and breeding. Feel free to ask any questions.  I'm in Florida.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello! I also have 4 guinea pigs! Are yours boars or sows? I'm a piggy care addict so I'm going to badger you with some piggy questions, hope you don't mind. 

1. What type of cage are they in?
2. Do you intend on breeding them? (not a good idea)
3. What are their names?
4. What's their diet like?
5. Visit: www.guineapigcages.com for ALL your guinea pig care needs!

As for your mice, they sound just precious! You just HAVE to post pictures of all your critters! Enjoy the site!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## mauser (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello  My guinea pigs are all sows.

1. I keep my guinea pigs in a Rabbit 140 Guinea Pig and Rabbit Cage by Ferplast. This is only during the colder months. When they are inside with us, we often get them out and allow them to run around the bedroom, which is free from any dangers such as gaps and wires and other electrical equipment, etc. In the Summer, they are outside for a majority of the time in a large, home-made hutch which is attached to a large outdoor run, so they get plenty of vitamin C from the sun during the lovely, warm months. 
2. No, I don't intend on breeding them. I'm not a strong believer in breeding larger pets as there are already so many looking for homes.
3. They are named Julka (after my best friend), Tilly, Rudi and Paulie. 
4. They have nuggets every so often to prevent selective feeding and muesli as well. They also have a bowl of vegetables every night.

I've generally owned guinea pigs for around 10 years now. They are great pets to own, and definitely brighten up your life. ;D I'll definitely post a picture of my mice soon. My little male mouse Houdini is extremely energetic, so nearly all the photos I take of him end up somewhat blurred... Haha! ^_^



YourSoJelly said:


> Hello! I also have 4 guinea pigs! Are yours boars or sows? I'm a piggy care addict so I'm going to badger you with some piggy questions, hope you don't mind.
> 
> 1. What type of cage are they in?
> 2. Do you intend on breeding them? (not a good idea)
> ...


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

